
What are your four hobbies? - cdevroe
http://cdevroe.com/2016/07/26/add-a-hobby-that-forces-you-to-explore/
======
cdevroe
Mine: Programming (money), Basketball, Kayaking (exercise), Photography,
flying UAV (creative + exploring). I'm counting Photography twice. ;-)

